# Seit heute morgen läuft meine OpenGL app nicht mehr



## usrr (11. Jul 2012)

Hallo,

es ist zum verzeweifeln. Getsern abend ging noch alles perfekt. Aber seit heute morgen sendet meine OpenGL-App nur noch "called unimplemted OpenGL ES API". Etwas ungünstig ist, dass ich am Quellcode nichts geändert habe. Ich habe schon alles Mögliche probiert ...

1) Projekt clean
2) App deinstalliert
3) Handy: zurück gestezt
4) Andere OpenGl Apps ausprobiert (sie laufen)

Ich habe echt keine Ahnung mehr was schief gelaufen ist. Hat irgendjemand noch Ideen?


----------



## Marco13 (11. Jul 2012)

Wirklich Ahnung davon habe ich nicht, aber ... eine genauere Fehlerbeschreibung könnte helfen... und... hast du schon nach der Fehlermeldung gegooglet? Hilft sowas wie Android: GLES20: Called unimplemented OpenGL ES API - Stack Overflow vielleicht schon?


----------



## schlingel (14. Jul 2012)

Lässt sich das verlässlich reproduzieren oder ist der Abstand immer anders?


----------

